# Seeking Start up advice reseller # heat press so on and so forth



## Eric Anthony California (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello my fellow members,

If anyone has the time please advise on how to obtain a sellers permit, and what I need to get started. I need info on starting a website to trade shows , and obtaining a sellers permit . I need advise from start to finish. Any info is greatly appreciated. I have several desgned shirts and sweaters completed I am just trying to move in the right direction.

Thanks friends


E.J


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forums and good luck!----JB


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

Resellers permit are obtained from the state you live in.
There a lot of info on tradeshows try these to get started
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t13981.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t13152.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t2268.html
For selling your t's this is a good one to begin with
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t208.html
There is a ton of info here, read the posts in each section that is of interest to you, if you can't find the answers you need, just post a question to that section & someone will help.
Best of luck!


----------



## Eric Anthony California (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey ,

Thanks alot Mrad . I appreciate the advice , and rest assured I will definately use it.


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

I just started this myself last week, I went online to Tax and Accounting Sites Directory clicked on state/federal, then click on the state you live in. So far I've only had to get a business license through the state. Hope this helps, good luck!!

Jennifer


----------



## Eric Anthony California (Mar 6, 2007)

I will try that Jenny. So thats all I need to get merchandise at wholesale (Business License) or do I need a sellers permit as well?

E.J


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

I should be hearing back from the state some time this week, so I'll keep you posted. I downloaded my form online from that site, If you could get to your states home page they should tell you step by step what you need to do. Good luck!


----------



## Eric Anthony California (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Jennifer ,
Thanks for the link to the Sales and Tax offices. I was wondering if you heard anything from the state yet?


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

well, they ran my check through the bank last week Did that sight help you any?


----------



## Eric Anthony California (Mar 6, 2007)

You had to send them a check? May I ask for what?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

there is usually some cost involved in getting business licences etc.. sometimes when you get a tax resale number you have to put a deposit or bond down.

When we got our licences here in calif.. first we had to get a fictious business name.. then sales tax number, then our business licence.


----------



## Eric Anthony California (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks

I appreciate that information. Now I know what to expect. Tell me , once you sent in your application to the board of equalization what did they request at that point in the mail , better yet what was the next step?

Any advise is appreciated


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

After I downloaded my application, In wv you have to send $30 application fee. It depends though on if it's a sole proprietorship or incorporated, etc. Every state may be different. Make sure you look on your states web site and check the business names, you want to make sure someone's not using the name you want to use. Trust me, it's all new to me too! 


Jenn.


----------

